# Satellite view overlay in a Simrad Go9 XSE



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

So I'm pretty much a Neandertal when it comes to electronics but I've got a Simrad on my new skiff but no transducer. The main thing I want is the satellite overlay for tracks through broken marsh. Anybody have any insight on setting that up for idiots like me? Reading the manual I'm not sure if I've got to get a separate chip or not. Right now I've just got the mapping/chip that came with it.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

What state do you live in? Isla Marine (Florida Marine Tracks FMT) makes the best product for what you are looking for; if you live in FL or LA.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I think buying a chip is the only way to add sat imagery


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Strike lines has 4K imagery and I love it on my lowrance unit


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Go9 really isn't the best with sat overlay - the resolution just isn't high enough. I was not impressed and actually used my phone instead. But it is a great unit for the price - some don't need sat and it is a good choice if that is the case.

I went up to an Evo NSS3 7" (I didn't need to larger screen, or price tag) and the resolution is better. Sat looks better and is clearer.

Here is each unit, their base, basic cost, size and their resolution (from my recon):

nss7 - $1,349
9.4 x 5.9 x 3.5"
600 x 1024

nss9 - $1,999
11.30 x 6.55 x 3.50"
720 x 1280

go7 - $679
7.56" x 5.55" x 3.26"
480 x 800

go9 - $899
9.75" x 6.875" x 3"
480 x 800

Here is a DPI calculator so you can see the difference. More pixels per inch means better resolution and clarity of the image:



DPI Calculator / PPI Calculator


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

coconutgroves said:


> The Go9 really isn't the best with sat overlay - the resolution just isn't high enough. I was not impressed and actually used my phone instead. But it is a great unit for the price - some don't need sat and it is a good choice if that is the case.
> 
> I went up to an Evo NSS3 7" (I didn't need to larger screen, or price tag) and the resolution is better. Sat looks better and is clearer.
> 
> ...


What sat overlay did you go with


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Get the navionics platinum chip and roll with it. That’s what I’m running on the Go9 I got from you. The strike lines one is blurry as shit.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capt.Ron said:


> Get the navionics platinum chip and roll with it. That’s what I’m running on the Go9 I got from you. The strike lines one is blurry as shit.


You must have better eyes than me bro! Or I am just pickier!

I was using C-Map Reveal.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

FL Marine Tracks


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I had the G09 for over four years and dealt with the same issue. As CG mentioned above, the GO9 map set it comes with is very poor quality. 

Since you did not mention upgrading the unit I will only comment on the chip. To start with I did not go with FMT, @Egrets Landing advised that the FMT chip does not perform as well as on the say NSS units so to me it seemed like throwing more $$ at a less than optimal unit. Instead I did as Capt. Ron advises above and went with the Navionics platinum+ chip and it worked just fine for what it is. 

Does it provide the level of detailed tracks as FMT? No.
However, for ~$200 less than the single FMT chip it worked perfect for a satellite overview and I did not have to look at that ridiculous "kids coloring book view" the unit it came with.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks y'all- I'm in Texas and will hunt up the Navionics Platinum Chip. I've had this skiff and the new GPS for 3 months and we just bought & remodeled a new house so upgrading is not in the cards at present. I'm not looking for anything crazy, I know my waters and it's not like I'm at any threat of getting lost but want a little insurance for exploring.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I've used Navionics Platinum Plus chips in my GO9 and they work well enough. Things get blurry at max zoom but they are adequate enough at all other zoom levels and the satellite overlay definitely helps see whats actually there. The base maps from Simrad suck.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

ElLobo said:


> I've used Navionics Platinum Plus chips in my GO9 and they work well enough. Things get blurry at max zoom but they are adequate enough at all other zoom levels and the satellite overlay definitely helps see whats actually there. The base maps from Simrad suck.


In my experience the base maps from all of the manufacturers suck and unless you buy an upgraded chip when you first install the GPS most of us are going to want a better chip.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Rookiemistake said:


> I think buying a chip is the only way to add sat imagery


You can create your own sat imagery chips if you invest some time into learning it and the software. Otherwise paying for a chip is the way to go.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

SFL_Mirage said:


> You can create your own sat imagery chips if you invest some time into learning it and the software. Otherwise paying for a chip is the way to go.


Not to derail thread. But I can't load google earth on my work notebook because it is frowned upon and probably wouldn't let me anyway. So when I just open google earth on the interwebs, I don't see how to look at historical imagery. I know I used to be able to.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Not to derail thread. But I can't load google earth on my work notebook because it is frowned upon and probably wouldn't let me anyway. So when I just open google earth on the interwebs, I don't see how to look at historical imagery. I know I used to be able to.


To my knowledge you need to download Google Earth Pro for this. I don't believe its a feature on the web browser version currently.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

SFL_Mirage said:


> You can create your own sat imagery chips if you invest some time into learning it and the software. Otherwise paying for a chip is the way to go.


Fmt on the way


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Full disclosure....

I bought both the Go7 and Go9, but installed the Go7 because I liked the smaller size. Both have the same resolution, but I only looked at sat overlay on the Go7. So the quality should be the same, but obviously the 9 would be easier to view thanks to the larger size.

I changed to the Evo because I actually wanted a knob and buttons, not touch only.

Again, the 9 is a great unit for the price, especially if you can get a deal. I do not think the NSS7 is worth the extra $500 up from the 9 - yes, resolution is better and there are some features, but I also don't use any transducers. And the NSS9 is more than double the cost which I find unreal.

But I will add, the NMEA support on these units is bad ass. I love having my engine data on the right side that I can view while cruising. I am going to be adding the fuel management module to it.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Full disclosure....
> 
> I bought both the Go7 and Go9, but installed the Go7 because I liked the smaller size. Both have the same resolution, but I only looked at sat overlay on the Go7. So the quality should be the same, but obviously the 9 would be easier to view thanks to the larger size.
> 
> ...


The EVO3 is about half the cost of the EVO3_S with zero noticeable performance difference for an inshore rig without radar and multiple displays. There are not any EVO3 9's left but there are 12" units and they can be purchased for less than an EVO3_S 9" right now.


----------



## pwhite09 (Jan 19, 2021)

Standard Mapping Texas One chip is the way to go. Kind of pricey ($300) but works well on Go9.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Thanks y'all- I'm in Texas and will hunt up the Navionics Platinum Chip. I've had this skiff and the new GPS for 3 months and we just bought & remodeled a new house so upgrading is not in the cards at present. I'm not looking for anything crazy, I know my waters and it's not like I'm at any threat of getting lost but want a little insurance for exploring.


We just covered this in the next episode on the podcast. You want the Texas one chip, you can get it locally from Simmons custom rigging.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> We just covered this in the next episode on the podcast. You want the Texas one chip, you can get it locally from Simmons custom rigging.


 Which one? Classic , Premium or Pro? How many "safe" routes does the Pro version have? That is all I really care about , how to get from point A to B. I don't really care about how good the imagery is .


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Which one? Classic , Premium or Pro? How many "safe" routes does the Pro version have? That is all I really care about , how to get from point A to B. I don't really care about how good the imagery is .











Texas One E-Card (Simrad/Lowrance)


The Texas ONE E-Card is a GPS map that replaces the generic base map on your GPS. This mapping product spans the coastline of Texas. Compatible with select Simrad and Lowrance units. NOT compatible with Simrad Cruise or NSX NOT compatible with Lowrance Hook2, Hook Reveal, Elite- DSI, LCX...



escbgear.com


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

here's a screen shot.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Well that spot is now ruined Rob.....


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

SFL_Mirage said:


> You can create your own sat imagery chips if you invest some time into learning it and the software. Otherwise paying for a chip is the way to go.


What program do you use to create your own satellite imagery chips? More important question might be if I can hire someone to create a custom chip if I need multiple copies one the same custom satellite imagery card for a specific geographic boundary?


----------

